# You calling me yellow?



## namaste_lv (Nov 20, 2009)

Stuck in the house waiting for a delivery. I decided to play around with some off camera flash. C&C welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## wescobts (Nov 20, 2009)

I like the shot, nice detail. drive on :thumbup:


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool shot. Personally I prefer my flower shots more straigh and centered. But still great shot! If your still waiting you might as well try a couple other things


----------



## namaste_lv (Nov 22, 2009)

A couple more compositions I played with. I've posted smaller sizes to keep the thread from getting bloated. Click through the images to my flickr if you would like to see a larger size. I did B&W Conversions on all them as well (flickr link) and I'm starting to feel like those are stronger. Thanks for looking.


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 25, 2009)

What are you shooting against (background)?  Nice shots :thumbup:


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Nov 25, 2009)

The first one is stunning!


----------



## namaste_lv (Nov 25, 2009)

thebeatles said:


> What are you shooting against (background)?  Nice shots :thumbup:



The background is my dining room. This is just stopped down to kill ambient light & flashed.


----------



## uajnjdg (Nov 26, 2009)

namaste_lv said:


> A couple more compositions I played with. I've posted smaller sizes to keep the thread from getting bloated. Click through the images to my flickr if you would like to see a larger size. I did B&W Conversions on all them as well (flickr link) and I'm starting to feel like those are stronger. Thanks for looking.


well,, great nice, this is beautifull flower, I like it, It's interesting


----------



## jbylake (Nov 27, 2009)

Love the shot, but loved the title better Grabbed my attention!

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## kitesforsale (Dec 28, 2009)

jbylake said:


> Love the shot, but loved the title better Grabbed my attention!
> 
> J.:mrgreen:



I starting to like this forum. Now if Tiger Woods can say out of trouble maybe I will get some work done.


----------



## Vacheron (Dec 28, 2009)

Excellent shot! colorful and very sharp. The detail of the water drops is simply amazing!


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

I love it...

....but is the bottom left hand corner of the main image intentionally slightly out of focus?


----------

